# Accuair Controller in Sun Visor.



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Accuair Controller in Sun Visor round two*

Got bored yesterday and decided to try to find a good location for my AccuAir controller. I use my sun visors every day but never had the need for the lighted mirror's. I wanted it somewhere in my line of sight and also easy to reach to monitor my ride height. This Is my first attempt do do this and it came out great but I think I might re do it in fiberglass and body work it smooth and paint it.


1st attempt









2nd attempt


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting. First time i have seen it in this location, but honestly not for me. Good work though :thumbup:


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks! Ya, It's not gonna be for everyone but to be honest with you there is not a real good spot for it anywhere in the Mkv that I like. I use my cup holders, arm rest, and coin holder every day and don't like it just sitting on the seat.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Creative new location, very cool:thumbup:


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

definitely different :thumbup:


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

What are you running, that shows the Accuair on your Deck?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Simplicity said:


> What are you running, that shows the Accuair on your Deck?


Its just the splash screen to my radio. I am going to put a ipad mini in the double din spot where the radio is when they start making the kit and run the ilevel app for my controller.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

I have never thought about using the Ilevel with an ipad! That's also a really cool location for the controller.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

GroundScrapurr said:


> I have never thought about using the Ilevel with an ipad! That's also a really cool location for the controller.


Go to You Tube and check out what they are doing with the ipad in the dash of cars to replace the head unit.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

1490R32 said:


> Its just the splash screen to my radio. I am going to put a ipad mini in the double din spot where the radio is when they start making the kit and run the ilevel app for my controller.


iPad mini? BAH! Go full size 

(My buddy Kyle's car at KDDesigns)


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

To big for or dash, looks funny to me.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

1490R32 said:


> To big for or dash, looks funny to me.


Nahhh


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

2nd attempt


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

1490R32 said:


> 2nd attempt


Looks darn good to me! Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd feel like such a dork reaching up to push a button to air out


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

bryangb said:


> I'd feel like such a dork reaching up to push a button to air out


How is it any different than this? The fact of the matter is there is no real good spot for this thing other than where the cup holder is and I use that everyday. This works great for me so I guess I will look like a dork then:screwy:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

how did you manage to get the controller to stay without falling out? did you make the recess small enough so it just pops it?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

babydubz said:


> how did you manage to get the controller to stay without falling out? did you make the recess small enough so it just pops it?


It,s a snug fit plus velcro on the back side keeps it in place and removable.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good.. and i love the ipad in the dash :thumbup:


----------

